# سؤال هام جدا ما هي مميزات وعيوب الفيزا الحره



## العبد لله (11 أغسطس 2011)

*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا ان شاء الله ناوي اسافر السعوديه فيزا حره مهندس مدني بس يارب الاقيها ادعولي

رانجها كام فلوس يعني ؟

مميزاتها وعيوبها ؟

ايه الاشياء اللي اتأكد منها في الفيزا او البنود اللي اتاكد من وجودها في العقد ؟

ولو انا ان شاء الله سافرت فيزا حره انا خريج 2010 وهشتغل تنفيذ هيكون رانج الراتب كام ؟؟

بأنتظاركم ومتشكر جدا ليكم

وكل عام وانتم بخير ---------- رمضان كريم

*​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الفيزا الحرا : يعني انت على كفالة مؤسسة فردية أو شخص أو شركة لا يلزمك بالعمل معه 
و بالتالي بتبحث عن عمل بالمملكة طبعا بتلاقي إن شاء الله فرص كتير . و بحقلك تنقل كفالتك بعد سنتين و تصبح على 
كفالة الشركة اللي بتعمل معاها لكن عليك ان تشترط عليهم بإعطاءك خطاب تنازل إذا حبيت تترك الشركة الجديدة أيضا 
الاسعار تتفاوت بين 10 إلى 13 ألف ريال 

بالتوفيق


----------



## anass81 (11 أغسطس 2011)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> الفيزا الحرا : يعني انت على كفالة مؤسسة فردية أو شخص أو شركة لا يلزمك بالعمل معه
> و بالتالي بتبحث عن عمل بالمملكة طبعا بتلاقي إن شاء الله فرص كتير . و بحقلك تنقل كفالتك بعد سنتين و تصبح على
> كفالة الشركة اللي بتعمل معاها لكن عليك ان تشترط عليهم بإعطاءك خطاب تنازل إذا حبيت تترك الشركة الجديدة أيضا
> ...


 
تماماً

100 % صحيح

بالنسبة لرواتب الخريجين الجدد فهي بحدود 4000 الى 5500 ريال + سكن وهذا حسب جنسيتك للأسف


----------



## sherif_2007 (11 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> تماماً
> 
> 100 % صحيح
> 
> بالنسبة لرواتب الخريجين الجدد فهي بحدود 4000 الى 5500 ريال + سكن وهذا حسب جنسيتك للأسف



حسب الجنسية إزاى يا بشمهندس أنس !!!!!
هما المصريين وحشين اوى ده !!​


----------



## العبد لله (11 أغسطس 2011)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> الفيزا الحرا : يعني انت على كفالة مؤسسة فردية أو شخص أو شركة لا يلزمك بالعمل معه
> و بالتالي بتبحث عن عمل بالمملكة طبعا بتلاقي إن شاء الله فرص كتير . و بحقلك تنقل كفالتك بعد سنتين و تصبح على
> كفالة الشركة اللي بتعمل معاها لكن عليك ان تشترط عليهم بإعطاءك خطاب تنازل إذا حبيت تترك الشركة الجديدة أيضا
> ...



الف شكر مهندس ابو الافكار 

هل اشترط في الفيزا الحره ان تكون نقل الكفاله مجانيه مدفعش فيها فلوس يعني ؟؟؟

وهل يحقلي ان انقل كفاله قبل سنتين ؟؟

وهل عشان الشخص او المؤسسه عشان تسيبني اشتغل براحتي هل بدفعلهم فلوس مقابل ذلك ؟؟؟

وهل تجديد الاقامه عليه ولا علي الشركه اللي هشتغل فيها ؟؟؟

*شكرا مره اخري*

ارجو الرد علي استفساراتي عشان الاسئله دي محيراني جدا


----------



## العبد لله (11 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> تماماً
> 
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لرواتب الخريجين الجدد فهي بحدود 4000 الى 5500 ريال + سكن وهذا حسب جنسيتك للأسف



كيف حالك مهندس انس

ياريت توضح الجمله دي يا بش مهندس

هل تقصد ان الجنسيات الاخري تاخد اكثر من المهندس المصري ام ماذا ؟؟

شكر اعلي اهتمامك وردك

كل عام وانتم جميعاً بخير


----------



## nigm_84 (11 أغسطس 2011)

المهندسين اللبنانيين الاعلي اجرا وذلك لتميزهم في الادراه 
الفيزا الحره عيوبها تن كل حاجه عليك انت من سكن وموصلات وكل شئ 
مميزاتها انك ممكن تسيب اي شغل وتشتغل براحتك في اي مكان


----------



## العبد لله (11 أغسطس 2011)

nigm_84 قال:


> المهندسين اللبنانيين الاعلي اجرا وذلك لتميزهم في الادراه
> الفيزا الحره عيوبها تن كل حاجه عليك انت من سكن وموصلات وكل شئ
> مميزاتها انك ممكن تسيب اي شغل وتشتغل براحتك في اي مكان



شكرا يا بش مهندس 

انا متهيألي ان السكن والمواصلات عليك في الاول

لحد ما تشتغل في شركه او مؤسسه

وبعد كده ممكن يوفرولك احدهما ام كلاهما ام يعطيك بدلات حسب الاتفاق في العقد

وياريت حد يصححلي هذه المعلومه لو خطاً عندي

وارجو الرد علي الاستفسارت الموجوده بالمشاركه 5


----------



## marshal111 (11 أغسطس 2011)

العبد لله قال:


> كيف حالك مهندس انس
> 
> ياريت توضح الجمله دي يا بش مهندس
> 
> ...


نظرا للظروف الاقتصادية الوعرة التي تمر بها مصر طوال الوقت فاعتاد اصحاب العمل فالخليج علي ان المصريين يرضون بالفتات من المال فاصبحوا الادني اجرا بين مهندسين الدول الاخري


----------



## hamadota (11 أغسطس 2011)

sherif_2007 قال:


> حسب الجنسية إزاى يا بشمهندس أنس !!!!!
> هما المصريين وحشين اوى ده !!​


ايوه يا باشا ..اما ييجى عيل صعيدى ولا عيل فلاح ( مش كلهم برضو فيهم ناس واعية كتير ) او حديث التخرج لسه على نياته مايعرفش حاجة ..والخليجى يقوله تتطلع على 3000 ريال ؟.. يقوله ماشى وهوافق وخلاص وبكره الامور تتعدل ..طبيعى ان معدل المرتبات تقل ..ودى حقيقة يعنى المهندس انس صحيح سورى مش مصرى لكن هو بيقول الحق ما بيجاملش ومابيكدبش دى الحقيقة ..المهندس السورى او اللبنانى بياخد اعلى من المصرى ليس لقلة امكانيات المصرى العلمية !!...العيب مش فى السعودى او الخليجى ..العيب فى المصرى ..عشان ناس كتير بتتنازل ..طبيعى المرتبات بتقل ..وممكن برضو عامل الظروف الاقتصادية وقلة فرص العمل فى مصر بعد الثورة وخصوصا الفترة دى ماثرة على متوسط المرتبات شوية ..بس ان شاء الله بكره تتعدل والحال يبقى زى الفل فى مصر ..متفائل بعد الثورة ..كلها كام سنة والبلد تشم نفسها وسوق العمل فى مصر يبقى زى الفل ان شاء الله ..


----------



## hamadota (11 أغسطس 2011)

اى صاحب عمل سواء فى مصر او بره مصر لو عليه ..عايز اصحاب كفائة وباقل سعر ممكن .. ماتلومش عالخليجى ..لوم على ابن بلدك اللى بيقلل من نفسه ..


----------



## احمد كم الماز (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
أ‌- في البداية احسب حسابك غير تمن الفيزا عليك مصاريف اقامة العمل ( 750 اقامة +300 فحص طبي+تأمين صحي 750 ريال وممكن تحتاج انتساب لهيئة المهندسين السعوديين 2000 ريال)
ب‌- حتحتاج مصاريف اقامة سكن ومواصلات في البداية لحين تدبر شغل الا اذا عندك احد يشيلك بالسعودية اول فترة
ت‌- هالأيام فيه ضغط عالمؤسسات وانذارات للمؤسسات اللي مش محققة نسبة سعودة وكتير من المهندسين على فيز حرة طلبو كفلاؤهم منهم تدبير كفيل اخر لنقل الكفالة او تخريج نهائي اتاكد من وضع المؤسسة كويس قبل السفر
ث‌- احسب حسابك انك تحت رحمة الكفيل ممكن اذا كان تعبان يطلب منك فلوس كل فترة او كل تجديد او يتعبك بكل ورقة لانك حتحتاج ورقة منه عند الاجاز للسفر او عند شرائك سيارة او استقدام او خلافه
ج‌- كتير من الشركات تشترط نقل كفالة لتعمل معها ومش حتقدر تنقل الا بعد سنتين اذا فيزتك جديدة
ح‌- صدقا بشمهندس رح تتعب بالبداية لتلاقي شغل كويس براتب كويس واذا بتروح عشركة مباشرة من مصر بفيزة عمل اريح اسأل مجرب .... زمن الفيز الحرة كان اول بالسعودية ممتاز بس الإيام ده متعب
بالنسبة لمرتبات اخواننا المهندسين المصريين مثلنا نحن السوريين وكله ونصيب وكل حسب ظروفه وان شاء الله مصر حتاخد وقت بس حترجع قوية ويرجع الشغل فيها ممتاز وعمرانة
استخير واسأل متملش والله يسير لنا ولك الخير والله يصلح احوال بلادنا ومنحتجش نتغرب تاني


----------



## خالد1956 (11 أغسطس 2011)

متفق مع المهندس احمد كم الماز


----------



## engnieer_moh (11 أغسطس 2011)

كلها كام سنة ?
ايه قمة التفاؤل بتاعك ده يا شيخ والله ضحكتنى من قلبى
يعنى الكام سنة دوول اتنين ولا تلاتة ولا عشرة ولا ايه بالزبط
انا باهرج معاكى


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (12 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعة ياريت ناخد اللينك داه بتاع الصفحة والجروب علي الفيس للمناقشة في هذة المواضيع وهذا لتعم الفائدة للجميع
الجروب
http://www.facebook.com/groups/238067529557629/
الصفحة
http://www.facebook.com/pages/أتحاد-مهندسين-مصر-بالخارج/254999267843627


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (12 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعة ياريت ننشر الصفحة والجروب للتعم الافائدة للجميع


----------



## العبد لله (12 أغسطس 2011)

hamadota قال:


> ايوه يا باشا ..اما ييجى عيل صعيدى ولا عيل فلاح ( مش كلهم برضو فيهم ناس واعية كتير ) او حديث التخرج لسه على نياته مايعرفش حاجة ..والخليجى يقوله تتطلع على 3000 ريال ؟.. يقوله ماشى وهوافق وخلاص وبكره الامور تتعدل ..طبيعى ان معدل المرتبات تقل ..ودى حقيقة يعنى المهندس انس صحيح سورى مش مصرى لكن هو بيقول الحق ما بيجاملش ومابيكدبش دى الحقيقة ..المهندس السورى او اللبنانى بياخد اعلى من المصرى ليس لقلة امكانيات المصرى العلمية !!...العيب مش فى السعودى او الخليجى ..العيب فى المصرى ..عشان ناس كتير بتتنازل ..طبيعى المرتبات بتقل ..وممكن برضو عامل الظروف الاقتصادية وقلة فرص العمل فى مصر بعد الثورة وخصوصا الفترة دى ماثرة على متوسط المرتبات شوية ..بس ان شاء الله بكره تتعدل والحال يبقى زى الفل فى مصر ..متفائل بعد الثورة ..كلها كام سنة والبلد تشم نفسها وسوق العمل فى مصر يبقى زى الفل ان شاء الله ..



شكرا بش مهندس hamadota


----------



## العبد لله (12 أغسطس 2011)

احمد كم الماز قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أ‌- في البداية احسب حسابك غير تمن الفيزا عليك مصاريف اقامة العمل ( 750 اقامة +300 فحص طبي+تأمين صحي 750 ريال وممكن تحتاج انتساب لهيئة المهندسين السعوديين 2000 ريال)
> ب‌- حتحتاج مصاريف اقامة سكن ومواصلات في البداية لحين تدبر شغل الا اذا عندك احد يشيلك بالسعودية اول فترة
> ت‌- هالأيام فيه ضغط عالمؤسسات وانذارات للمؤسسات اللي مش محققة نسبة سعودة وكتير من المهندسين على فيز حرة طلبو كفلاؤهم منهم تدبير كفيل اخر لنقل الكفالة او تخريج نهائي اتاكد من وضع المؤسسة كويس قبل السفر
> ...



شكرا يا بش مهندس احمد علي ردك واهتمامك 

سؤال اخير بعد اذنك 

انا طبعا لسه اول مره هسافر السعوديه

هل يحقلي في الفيزا الحره ان اختار الشغل اللي انا عاوزه لاول مره وبعد كده انقل كفالتي عليه

ولا اسم الكفيل بيكون متحدد في الفيزا الحره ؟؟؟

شكرا علي سعه صدركم


----------



## احمد كم الماز (12 أغسطس 2011)

انت لما تصل السعودية كفيلك هو صاحب الفيزا ولازم تكون متفاهم معاه عشان يتركك تشتغل في اي شركة او مؤسسة ومتقدرش تنقل كفالة الا بعد سنتين من دخولك المملكة 
يعني صاحب الفيزا اللي هو كفيلك ان رجع في كلامه انت تحت رحمتو وهو المسؤول عنك قانونا اي فعليا مفيش فيزا حرة بالقانون انت جاي تشتغل مع الكفيل
تقدر تشتغل بعقد نظامي بين كفيلك (اذا متفاهم معه وكان ابن حلال )وبين اي شركة او مؤسسة نظام اعارة مثلاً بس بذكرك انت تحت تصرفه لسنتين يقدر يمشيك باي لحظة وبالقانون


----------



## anass81 (12 أغسطس 2011)

العبد لله قال:


> كيف حالك مهندس انس
> 
> ياريت توضح الجمله دي يا بش مهندس
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

سوق العمل في دول الخليج للأسف ومنذ زمن لا يقيم المهندس حسب مؤهلاته وإمكانياته ولكن حسب جنسيته , فقد تجد مهندساً مصرياً بخبرة وعلم يفوق بها 10 مهندسين من جنسية أخرى , ولكن راتبه أقل منهم

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------

